# 128bit WEP



## Lego (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok im so confused.  I use wep security because i have routers bridged together and that doesn't support WPA.  So I have been using WEP just so its not unsecure.  Problem is When I check the handbook for wireless networking it mentions nothing about the bit length.  But on other searches it talks about 40 and 104 bit WEP?

but when i setup my routers and even in windows i only have access to 64, 128, and 152/156(not sure which it is) ?? whats going on here.

and now trying to setup my wireless card im getting:

```
# ifconfig ral0 ssid Lego_Bridge wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:98765432198765432198765432 \ inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig: string too long
ifconfig: inet: bad value
```


----------



## lme@ (Dec 12, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Standard 64-bit WEP uses a 40 bit key (also known as WEP-40), which is concatenated with a 24-bit initialization vector (IV) to form the RC4 traffic key.



You could try to add "0x" before the wepkey so that the Key is handled as a hexadecimal value.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2008)

I seriously suggest not using WEP as I can crack any WEP key in about 5 minutes. 
You can even find tutorials on how to do it on youtube these days.


----------



## Lego (Dec 12, 2008)

SirDice, i can crack wep in five mins aswell (aircrack).  Problem is that im using a bridged connection and the bridge does not support WPA.... 

Ime@, thanks I'll give that a try. so like this:

```
# ifconfig ral0 ssid Lego_Bridge wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 0x:98765432198765432198765432 \ inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

or like this:

```
# ifconfig ral0 ssid Lego_Bridge wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0x98765432198765432198765432 \ inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

ADDED: ok checked the wireless networking in the handbook again.. so the second way. right.


----------



## Lego (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok that fixed my wep problem but im still getting the inet error:

```
# ifconfig ral0 ssid Lego_Bridge wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0x98765432198765432198765432 \ inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
ifconfig: inet: bad value
```


I read on a blog/message list whatever you wanna call those weird pages that if you move the inet and netmask to just after the ssid values that it will work... but i still get the inet bad value..  

Just to clarify the inet value is the router ip right.

but i just ran ifconfig and it says im associated ?!?!? confusing.  is there actually a problem or do i have something set wrong?


----------



## Djn (Dec 13, 2008)

If you're actually connected to the network, I'd suggest not thinking too much about it.


----------



## Lego (Dec 13, 2008)

Well I must be catching on 

I found my mistake *by myself *, fixed, tested no error at all anymore and KDE has internet 

Thanks again EVERYONE!!  now for the fun stuff getting amsn and gimp or gimpshop not sure which i want at this point but im very familiar with photoshop so maybe gimpshop will be the better bet for me.


----------



## Djn (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd suggest krita (which is a part of koffice), as well - it's not entirely stable, but it's a good, vaguely photoshop-like, image editor.


----------



## Lego (Dec 13, 2008)

yea? sweet, best part is its already installed  I'll give that a try before getting gimp or gimpshop.

Does krita allow for animations? like adobe imageready 7?


----------



## Djn (Dec 13, 2008)

Not as far as I know, no. I'm not actually sure what the alternatives are for that ...


----------

